# the best place for breeding?



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

where is the best place for breeding rbp? in a 600gal outdoor pond or a 70 gal tank? im thinking that if i put them in the pond then if they have laid eggs how will i know and how to feed them? but if in aquarium, my reds keeps on going wild when i get close to the tank...and im afraid that they might crack the glass of the tank

pls help me on this matter..and i still dont know how to breed piranha's.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

How big are your P's and how many of them are there? Is it a home made aquarium? I can not imagine a P cracking an aquarium, the glass is very strong. I have never heard of anything like that happening before. I would not worry about the glass unless you built the aquarium yourself! 

Justin


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

JustinRice said:


> How big are your P's and how many of them are there? Is it a home made aquarium? I can not imagine a P cracking an aquarium, the glass is very strong. I have never heard of anything like that happening before. I would not worry about the glass unless you built the aquarium yourself!
> 
> Justin


around 8" just the two reds in the tank..i had it custom made but i did not made it myself..will they lay eggs on tiles?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

just 2? i dont think theyll breed, u wont know which is male or female. Get a group 5-7 the chances will greatly increase


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

rocker said:


> just 2? i dont think theyll breed, u wont know which is male or female. Get a group 5-7 the chances will greatly increase


i bought it as a breeding pair already..


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

coolmint said:


> will they lay eggs on tiles?


I seriously doubt it. They tend to lay eggs on places where the fry easily can get away and survive when time comes. Mine used moss, big cracks in stones, or digged nests in the sand. On tiles the fry can easily get seen or drift away when the start swimming...

Good luck man


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

what can i put in the tank so when they lay eggs on it i can remove it from the tank and transfer it to a snaller tank for nursery...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

coconut fiber would work.

Or ya let them lay eggs on the tiles then use a small gravel vac to get the eggs out into a bucket and tranfer the eggs into a fry tank.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

If you got a breeding pair put thise just under either the sand or the gravel. You won't have to use the entire thing, but make like a birds nest by trimming it down a little.

CLICK ME!!

Increase the water to about 83 degrees and do a 25% water change every week.

Also try feeding them smaller amounts and more frequently.

If they are truely a breeding pair they should get the hint


----------

